# Mail Call Canceled!



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Good information indicates that The History Channel plans to cancel Mail Call. Link Here
This is a great show! The Gunny (R. Lee Ermey) does a wonderful job as the host and as far as I know, this is the only educational program to ever answer specific viewer questions on Military History.

Go to This Page and click on "Contact Us" to send The History Channel a message not to cancel Mail Call.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

That will S_ck. I really like that show.


W


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Waffen said:


> That will S_ck. I really like that show.
> 
> W


+1 :smt022


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

that is a shame I always enjoyed R.Lee's attacks on watermelons.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One of the few good shows on TV. He probly rake some liberal the wrong way. That's their way of getting even.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That Sucks! I loved that show! :smt011


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's why R. Lee is getting the boot from the liberals.


In Marine Corp Green 


USMC PRESS CONFERENCE For the few of you who missed him, R. Lee Ermey is the host of The History Channel's "Mail Call" and played the Drill Instructor in the movie, "Full Metal Jacket." He is a retired Marine Gunnery Sergeant and a very plain speaker, as you will soon read. 


So, for your entertainment, here is Retired Marine Gunnery Sergeant R. Lee Ermey at his first press conference. The main topic of discussion is the Marine in Iraq who shot the Iraq insurgent to death. We pick up as the reporter asks about how this potential war crime will affect our image in the world: 


Ermey: "WHAT KIND OF A PANSY-ASSED QUESTION IS THAT?" 


Reporter 1: "Well I think...." 


Ermey: "THINK, FANCY BOY?! GET THIS THROUGH THAT SEPTIC TANK ON TOP OF YOUR SHOULDERS, MORON: I DON'T GIVE A DAMN WHAT YOU THINK, DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME??? THAT MARINE SHOT AN ENEMY COMBATANT, SHITHEAD; SO GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS AND DEAL WITH IT BEFORE I MAKE YOU MY OWN PERSONAL PIN CUSHION!!! NEXT QUESTION: YOU IN THE BLUE SUIT." 


Reporter 2: Don't you think that the world's opinion of our operations is important? 



Ermey: "OH SURE! YOU DON'T KNOW THE TIMES I HAVE CRIED MYSELF TO SLEEP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT SOME GODDAMNED FRENCH PANSY THINKS! OH THE DAYS I HAVE HAD TO WEEP BECAUSE SOME SHIT EATING TERRORIST FUCKER MIGHT BE MAD AT US, BECAUSE WE WENT INTO WHATEVER GOD FORSAKEN HOLE IN THE SHIT THAT HE LIVES IN AND KILLED HIM. WHAT THE HELL KIND OF DUMBASS QUESTION IS THAT YOU PETER-PUFFING JACKASS?? WE ARE THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, AND WHEN YOU 

ATTACK US, WE ARE GOING TO COME TO YOUR HOUSE AND BLOW YOUR STINKING CAMEL-LICKING CARCASS INTO PIECES SO SMALL WE WILL BE ABLE TO BURY YOUR SORRY ASS IN A THIMBLE!! YEAH, I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE THINKING. YOU ARE PROBABLY AFRAID, THINKING THAT I HAVE SUCH AN "EXTREME" ATTITUDE AND THAT I NEED TO BE MORE “SENSITIVE" TO OTHER PEOPLE'S FEELINGS. WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING YOU POLE-SMOKING PANSY! I DON'T GIVE TWO SHITS WHAT YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE THINKS! THIS IS A DAMN WAR, AND IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE THAT, THEN YOU SHOULD GO HOME AND SUCK 

ON MAMMA'S TIT!! DO YOU HEAR ME YOU RUNT?? NOW GET THE HELL OUT OF MY PRESS ROOM BEFORE I GO CRAZY AND BEAT THE LIVING SHIT OUT OF YOU!!! NEXT QUESTION: YOU WITH THE UGLY-ASSED TIE. LOOK AT THAT THING! IT IS HIDEOUS." 



Reporter 3: "Aren't you going against the freedom of the press by . " 


Ermey: "FREEDOM?? WHAT IN BLUE HELL DO YOU KNOW ABOUT FREEDOM? I HAVE SWEATED MY ASS OFF IN JUNGLES, WHILE BEING SHOT AT FOR THIS NATION!! WHAT IN THE HELL HAVE YOU DONE YOU LITTLE SHIT-SUCKING WEASEL? WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU PUT YOUR ASS ON THE LINE FOR ANYTHING? AND YET YOU HAVE THE UNMITIGATED TEMERITY TO SHOW UP HERE AND MONDAY-MORNING QUARTERBACK THE ACTIONS OF A BRAVE MARINE, WHO WAS DEFENDING HIMSELF AND HIS UNIT FROM AN ATTACK BY SOME MURDEROUS AL-QUEDA SYMPATHIZER!!! YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT I AM CONCERNED ABOUT, NUMBNUTS? I AM CONCERNED ABOUT A BUNCH OF GRABASSTIC, ORGANIZED MORONS WITH CAMERAS AND MICROPHONES DOING THEIR BEST TO PORTRAY OUR BRAVE MEN AND WOMEN, ALL BRANCHES, AS WAR 

CRIMINALS! I AM CONCERNED ABOUT CHICKEN-SHIT PANSIES THAT WANT US TO NEGOTIATE WITH TERRORISTS AND WHINE ABOUT THEIR PISS-ANT "FREEDOMS"!!" 


Reporter 3: "I . . . " 


Ermey: "DID YOU HAVE A BIG BOWL OF STUPID FOR BREAKFAST THIS MORNING, NUMBNUTS? I DON'T WANT TO HEAR ANOTHER WORD OUT OF THAT COMMIE CRY-HOLE IN THAT SHIT-PILE YOU CALL A HEAD! AND THAT GOES TRIPLE FOR THE REST OF YOU PANSY-ASSED MORONS! NOW GET THE HELL OUT OF MY PRESS ROOM BEFORE I SHOVE MY BOOT SO FAR UP YOUR ASS THAT YOU CHOKE TO DEATH ON MY SHOELACES!!!!" 


Marine DI's have a language all their own. God bless all our service men and women!! 


OOHRAH!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

*Like I said before....*

*....civilian life is for pu$$ies.:smt082 :smt1099 *


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry Baldy, but I'm afraid that's just another one of those stories we love to hear that just proves to be untrue. 

Snopes: R. Lee Ermey

Too bad. If it had happened I woulda paid to see that show.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Grayfox said:


> Sorry Baldy, but I'm afraid that's just another one of those stories we love to hear that just proves to be untrue.
> 
> Snopes: R. Lee Ermey
> 
> Too bad. If it had happened I woulda paid to see that show.


Ahhh, ya had to ruin it. Even if it ain't true I love it!   If I didn't have a dad I'd want him for one.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 

I could actually hear him while I was reading that. :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Grayfox said:


> Good information indicates that The History Channel plans to cancel Mail Call. Link Here
> This is a great show! The Gunny (R. Lee Ermey) does a wonderful job as the host and as far as I know, this is the only educational program to ever answer specific viewer questions on Military History.
> 
> ~ :smt011 hope not...great show


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Grayfox said:


> Sorry Baldy, but I'm afraid that's just another one of those stories we love to hear that just proves to be untrue.
> 
> Snopes: R. Lee Ermey
> 
> Too bad. If it had happened I woulda paid to see that show.


That is a shame it ain't true I would PayPerView to watch an interview like that $ 39.95 at least Just to hear somebody tell off the "press"


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

He probably DID antagonize some or a few liberals. After all, it IS Hollyweird!!! 
For the record, R. Lee Ermey was retired as a Staff Sergeant. He was honorarily promoted to Gunnery Sgt. I still like the man and his show.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

God bless men like Gunny (past,present and future) that gave their all so that smucks in the press and congress can ruin this great land. Semper Fi Gunny! Love the show!!!! Randall:smt076


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

This is supposed to be a good snail mail address to send your letters to.

Send a letter to: 
Executive Producer: Mail Call
The History Channel
235 E. 45th St.
New York, NY 10017


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's bizarre considering Mail Call is the History Channel's most popular show.:smt102


----------

